Ask HN: What physical books do you have? - diehunde
======
trilinearnz
Too many =P But seriously, there are certain volumes I would never part with.
For example: The Pragmatic Programmer, SICP, Design Patterns, The C
Programming Language. Tomes which are definitive and timeless.

I also have a few for purely nostalgic value, representative of key moments in
my past. Notably: the OpenGL Red Book and C++ The Complete Reference.

~~~
zro
Is SICP worth reading? I keep hearing about it, but it seems like it's mostly
a resource for learning lisp. Is that not the case?

~~~
danpalmer
I haven’t read SICP, but I’ve heard it’s like Let Over Lambda which I have
read. Ostensibly, LOL is about how LISPs work, but in reality it’s a much more
fundamental look into how execution and scoping do what they do, why, the
semantics, etc. I mostly write Python now, but I have a much deeper
appreciation and understanding of object orientation from reading LOL. You may
find the same with SICP.

------
zro
I only have two tech-realted books on paper:

\- Microwave Transistor Amplifiers by Guillermo Gonzalez, which is a fantastic
introduction and reference about high frequency circuit design

\- The O'Reilly Linux Pocket guide, which has a cowboy on the cover and
usually gets loaned to coworkers

Aside from that I've got a ton of sci-fi and high fantasy, but I'm slowly
moving to a digital collection.

------
CM30
At the moment, very few. I used to read a whole bunch of philosophy books, as
well as a few help books on software engineering topics.

Then over time I just realised I could get pretty much anything non fiction
related online, and stopped buying any more.

Might consider reading more novels in future though.

------
enonevets
I have a handful due to people gifting them but will eventually give them
away. I’ve moved to digital more than a decade ago and simply don’t want to
own physical books anymore when it can be helped.

------
krapp
I have a lot, but my favorites are the Time-Life Enchanted World series. I
don't think I have the whole set, though.

------
b3u
More that thirty. I can never read online as well as I can with a paper book.
Even just printing out a two-page article.

------
zzo38computer
I have a lot of books. I like to read books. I also have books with blank
striped paper for writing my own notes.

------
kleer001
I just found "Land of Lisp" in a local mini library. Am excited and quite
surprised.

